# وصية قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الي شعبة تقال في نياحة البطاركة



## اغريغوريوس (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*اولادي الأحباء*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2012)

انها وصايا نورانية  نا بعة من قلب طاهر سوف نحافظ على وصيتك ابانا الغالى


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2012)

حاضر يا ابويا هحاول علي قد ماقدر ان انفذ كلامك

ربنا ينيح نفسك يا حبيب الملايين​


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*نص الوصية كامل .....*

*وصية البابا شنودة الثالث لشعب الكنيسة


ننفرد بنشر الوصاية الكاملة للبابا شنودة الثالث التى كتبها قبل رحيله، والتى قام بقراءتها الأنبا بفنتيوس أسقف سمالوط.

... وجاء فيها، «أسأل المسيح أن يقيم لكم راعيا صالحا فحسب قلبه يرعاكم، كما أننى يا أبنائى لم أخف عنكم يوما من الأيام أى شىء من كلام الله، فقد بعدت عنكم ورحلت عنكم الآن وأسألكم أن تتعبوا من أجل الصلاة عنى والذكر وليس فى نفسى أى حزن من أى أحد منكم».

وأشار البابا فى وصيته إلى أن هناك العديد من المخاطر التى تحيط بنا جميعا وعلينا أن نتجاوزها بالمحبة والتسامح والإخلاص فى العبادة والطاعات.

وإليكم النص الكامل كما هو فى خطابه:
"أنا أبوكم ومعلمكم يا جميع البنين اسمعوا وصاياى لأنى أسألكم يا أولادى الأحباء احفظوا الأمانة للثالوث القدوس.. أسألكم يا أولادى الأحباء أحبوا بعضكم بعض بمحبة حقيقية ..أسألكم يا أولادى الأحباء اصنعوا الخير مع البشر".

أسألكم يا أولادى الأحباء لا تدعوا العالم يضلكم.. أسألكم يا أولادى الأحباء ألا تتوانوا فى خدمة الله..أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء أن تتعبوا فى الصلاة..أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء أن تحفظوا ألسنتكم من الوقيعة.

أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء احفظوا المعمودية التى دفعت إليكم..أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء احفظوا أجسادكم طاهرة للرب.. أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء لا تتركوا مصابيحكم تنطفئ..أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء احفظوا الناموس الذى أعطاكم الله..أطلب إليكم يا أولادى الأحباء لتكن مخافة الله فيكم.. الله يشهد يا أولادى الأحباء أنى لم أخف شيئا عنكم من كلام الله..لم أنم قط وملامة بينى وبين واحد منكم، فإذا حفظتم الذى أقوله لكم تدوسون على رأس التنين..إذا حفظتم الذى أقوله لكم فأنتم تأكلون من خيرات الأرض.. إذا حفظتم الذى قلته لكم فإن الشاروبيم المنير يحرسكم..إذا حفظتم ما أقوله لكم لا يعوزكم شىء من خيرات السماء.

أنا أسالكم يا أولادى الأحباء أن تسألوا المسيح فى نفسى أن يعطيها راحة ولا يؤاخذنى لما سلف منى من الزلل والهفوات.

ويقول البابا للأساقفة والقسوس: أطلـــــب إلى محبتكم وأتضرع إلى قدسكم أن تجعلونى فى حل من كل واحد منكم وها الآن قد بعدت عنكم ورحلت ولم أعد الآن أرى وجوهكم وأنا الآن أسألكم أن تتعبوا فى الصلاة عنى والذكر فى القداسات أن يقبلنى سيدى إليه ويصفح عن جميع ما تقدم منى.

وأنا أسـأل المسـيح راعـى الرعاة الأعظم أن يقيم لكم راعيا صالحا حسب قلبه يرعاكم ويسوى أموركم ويسهر على خلاص نفوسكم.*


----------



## yousry zaki (20 مارس 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسك يا حبيب الملايين*​


----------



## عمادفايز (20 مارس 2012)

*اولادى الاحباء
*
*ماهذة المحبة والابوة الفياضة ياابى 
فليساعدنا المسيح على تقبل امر فراقك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2012)

تُثبت دائماً


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 مارس 2012)

*كلمات لاتخترق القلب فحسب ...لكن تخترق الوجدان الانساني والعواطف والمشاعر الانسانية برمتها ...لهذه الكلمات وقعٌ على الصالح والطالح - على المؤمن وغير المؤمن...كلمات لا يمكن وصفها...*

*أذكرنا يا سيدنا متى وقفنا امام العرش الإلهي...*


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وأنا أسـأل المسـيح راعـى الرعاة الأعظم أن يقيم لكم راعيا صالحا حسب قلبه يرعاكم ويسوى أموركم ويسهر على خلاص نفوسكم.*


*بس هو في حد هيكون زيك ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

*ف قلوبنا دايماااا وصيتك يا غالى
أوعى تنسانا...*


----------



## tony2005 (21 مارس 2012)

*للتوضيح*
*هذه الوصية من كتاب مصباح الظلمة في ايضاح الخدمة لإبن كبر تقال في تجنيز الآباء البطاركة..

 أنا ابوكم ومعلمكم يا جميع البنين اسمعوا وصاياي لاني اسالكم يا اولادي  الاحباء احفظــــــــوا الامانة التي للثالوث القدوس..اسالكم يا اولادي  الاحباء احبو بعضكم بعض بمجبة حقيقية ..اسالكم يا اولادي الاحباء اصنعوا  الخير مع البشر ..اسالكم يا اولادي الاحباء لاتدعوا العالم يضلكم ..اسالكم  يا اولادي الاحباء ان لا تتوانوا في خدمة الله..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي  الاحباء ان تتعبوا في الصلاة ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء ان تحفظوا  السنتكم من الوقيعة ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء احفظوا المعمودية التي  دفعت اليكم ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء احفظوا اجسادكم طاهرة للرب  ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء لا تتركوا مصابيحكم تنطفئ..اطلب اليكم يا  اولادي الاحباء احفظوا الناموس الذي اعطاكم الله ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي  الاحباء لتكن مخافة الله فيكم ..الله يشهد يا اولادي الاحباء اني لم اخفي  شئ عنكم من كلام الله..لم انم قط و ملامة بيني وبين واحد منكم ..فاذا حفظتم  الذي اقوله لكم تدوســـــــوا على راس التنين ..اذا حفظتم الذي اقوله لكم  فانتم تاكلوا من خيرات الارض ..اذا حفظتم الذي قلته لكم فان الشاروبيم  المنير يحرسكم ..اذا حفظتم ما اقوله لكم لا يعوزكم شئ من خيرات  السماء....انا اسالكـــــــم يا اولادي الاحباء ان تسالوا المسيح في نفسي  ان يعطيها راحة ولا يواخذني لما سلف مني من الزلل والهفوات.....ويقول  البابا للاساقفة والقسوس ::اطلـــــب الى محبتكم واتضرع الى قدسكم ان  تجعلوني في حل من كل واحد منكم وها الان قد بعدت عنكم ورحلت و لم اعد الان  ارى وجوهكم وانا الان اسالكم ان تتعبوا في الصلاة عني والزكر في القداسات  ان يقبلني سيدي اليه ويصفح عن جميع ما تقدم مني ...وانا اســـــــال  المســــــيح راعـــــــــي الراعــــــــاه الاعظــــــــم ان يقيم لكم  راعيا صالحا حسب قلبه يرعاكم ويسوي اموركم ويسهر على خلاص نفوسكم...* 















*منقول*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37902878.60580.220650747956557&type=1&theater


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2012)

tony2005 قال:


> *للتوضيح*
> *هذه الوصية من كتاب مصباح الظلمة في ايضاح الخدمة لإبن كبر تقال في تجنيز الآباء البطاركة..
> 
> أنا ابوكم ومعلمكم يا جميع البنين اسمعوا وصاياي لاني اسالكم يا اولادي  الاحباء احفظــــــــوا الامانة التي للثالوث القدوس..اسالكم يا اولادي  الاحباء احبو بعضكم بعض بمجبة حقيقية ..اسالكم يا اولادي الاحباء اصنعوا  الخير مع البشر ..اسالكم يا اولادي الاحباء لاتدعوا العالم يضلكم ..اسالكم  يا اولادي الاحباء ان لا تتوانوا في خدمة الله..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي  الاحباء ان تتعبوا في الصلاة ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء ان تحفظوا  السنتكم من الوقيعة ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء احفظوا المعمودية التي  دفعت اليكم ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء احفظوا اجسادكم طاهرة للرب  ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي الاحباء لا تتركوا مصابيحكم تنطفئ..اطلب اليكم يا  اولادي الاحباء احفظوا الناموس الذي اعطاكم الله ..اطلب اليكم يا اولادي  الاحباء لتكن مخافة الله فيكم ..الله يشهد يا اولادي الاحباء اني لم اخفي  شئ عنكم من كلام الله..لم انم قط و ملامة بيني وبين واحد منكم ..فاذا حفظتم  الذي اقوله لكم تدوســـــــوا على راس التنين ..اذا حفظتم الذي اقوله لكم  فانتم تاكلوا من خيرات الارض ..اذا حفظتم الذي قلته لكم فان الشاروبيم  المنير يحرسكم ..اذا حفظتم ما اقوله لكم لا يعوزكم شئ من خيرات  السماء....انا اسالكـــــــم يا اولادي الاحباء ان تسالوا المسيح في نفسي  ان يعطيها راحة ولا يواخذني لما سلف مني من الزلل والهفوات.....ويقول  البابا للاساقفة والقسوس ::اطلـــــب الى محبتكم واتضرع الى قدسكم ان  تجعلوني في حل من كل واحد منكم وها الان قد بعدت عنكم ورحلت و لم اعد الان  ارى وجوهكم وانا الان اسالكم ان تتعبوا في الصلاة عني والزكر في القداسات  ان يقبلني سيدي اليه ويصفح عن جميع ما تقدم مني ...وانا اســـــــال  المســــــيح راعـــــــــي الراعــــــــاه الاعظــــــــم ان يقيم لكم  راعيا صالحا حسب قلبه يرعاكم ويسوي اموركم ويسهر على خلاص نفوسكم...*
> ...


كنت داخل اقول كدة فعلا


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2012)

*من روعه ونفاذ 
كل كلمه الى القلب
 كنا داخل الكنيسه بالكاتدرائيه بالانبا رويس 
نبكى باعلى صوت
 على رحيل البابا 
لعظمة حبه الشديد وتواضعه الاشد
 واعتذاره الصريح لكل من تسبب له 
باى ضيق من تعامله مع قداسته
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 مارس 2012)

*كنت فاكره احنا اللى هنعيش ونموت وهو الباقى​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 مارس 2012)

ربنا يدينا القدرة على حفظ والوصية والثبات فيها 

اذكرنا يا ابانا امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## أرزنا (21 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح

الله يرزقنا صلاته امين


----------



## The light of JC (22 مارس 2012)

> *أنا ابوكم ومعلمكم يا جميع البنين*


 
*ابانا هو الرب المسيح هو معلمنا ونحن و جميع البطاركة ابناء الرب الإله .. *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 مارس 2012)

> ابانا هو الرب المسيح هو معلمنا ونحن و جميع البطاركة ابناء الرب الإله ..


*وقداسة البابا شنودة هو ابونا الروحي وشفيعنا القديس فكفي اخذ الاشياء بحرفية *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مارس 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



حذارى من تكرار هذا الاسلوب فى المستقبل +++ تنبيه اشرافى


----------



## هالة الحب (27 مارس 2012)

حداد حداد حداد الى ان يجف دمعى ويتوقف قلبى عن الحياه


----------



## bashaeran (14 يوليو 2012)

الله ينعمك بنعيم ازلي يا بابا شنودة وشكرا لنشر الوصية


----------

